# Jump on Rails



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't have any tips for the gap/jump rails except to use some speed (helps with balancing). You should build yourself a small balance bar (or purchase one) to work on your balance. The nice thing about this method is you can set it up anywhere and falling off doesn't hurt/or knock the wind out of you.

This will improve you skills and allow you to hit the full length of the rail.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Im not confident at all on jump on rails myself, but hitting rails after 2 months is pretty damn good progression. 

I started jump on rails on one that was a angle down and not too high over the lip so i could olly straight on. The first time i tried ollying on from the side i think i nearly messed myself up falling backwards, but i managed to hold on till the very end of the rail before falling back.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

The reason I'm able to progress a lot is because I'm homeschooled. Heck yeah.

In 2 months I've hit the hills 17 times now. 

Yeah, I like the balance bar Idea. I'll try that.

As far as going faster over the rail, you are probably right. My problem is I panic and slow down when I'm coming up to a feature. (Sucks on 25 ft jumps, I knuckle those things all the time....) I guess I just need a little more speed.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Today, I couldn't get enough height to fully ride onto the down rail; I kept tapping the rail from the side and falling off, so I thought, MOAR SPEED.

Accidentally gapped the whole rail and my tail tapped the end. ACCIDENTALLY PULLED A COOL TRICK.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Start by simply ollieing over the rail. Then tap it on your way over. Then work on looking down the rail and staying on the whole thing. Also, there is nothing stopping you from approaching ride on boxes and rails from the side a little to practice ollieing on.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

A 1" round bar? And you went for it? Props dude. 

Round bar rails scare me. I can do everything else, but skinny round bar rails just make me nervous, even if it is a ride on. 

Anyways, keep your eyes locked on the end of the rail or just beyond it. And like the others said, speed is your friend.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

On round bars you don't want to come too parallel at them. Take a good angle at it so you can catch the rail.

Make sure you stay on the side you come at if from so you can push off of it if you can't make it to the end. 

You want to practice catching the rail and rolling on top of it without going over. It takes practice and you're going to fall alot. If you're learning them just make sure its a soft snow day.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

john doe said:


> Start by simply ollieing over the rail. Then tap it on your way over. Then work on looking down the rail and staying on the whole thing. Also, there is nothing stopping you from approaching ride on boxes and rails from the side a little to practice ollieing on.





Extremo said:


> On round bars you don't want to come too parallel at them. Take a good angle at it so you can catch the rail.
> 
> Make sure you stay on the side you come at if from so you can push off of it if you can't make it to the end.
> 
> You want to practice catching the rail and rolling on top of it without going over. It takes practice and you're going to fall alot. If you're learning them just make sure its a soft snow day.


I am at the same stage with rails, I have ridden ride ons...but keep eyeing off a jump on that I probably could do but not sure how to get the confidence to do so. Helpful posts guys!


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

Speed is the most important thing. You just gotta sack up and go for it. Make sure to keep your board straight with the rail, and just ollie right before the jump and you should be fine. If you start to fall of the rail, don't try to stay on. Just let the board fall of and try again next time!
snowboardingedits.com


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Lemmon04 said:


> Speed is the most important thing. You just gotta sack up and go for it. Make sure to keep your board straight with the rail, and just ollie right before the jump and you should be fine. If you start to fall of the rail, don't try to stay on. Just let the board fall of and try again next time!
> snowboardingedits.com


I would not reccomend ollie-ing onto a rail. If it's a down rail you hardly even have to pop onto it, and by popping I mean using both legs equally to jump. Just carry enough speed so you can get to the point where the jump sets your over it. 

If it's a ride on flat bar then you won't need to pop on at all. Even if there's a gap you should be able to ride on without having to ollie.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Atoxa said:


> I want to learn on some 3" rails, but the problem is, all of those are either jump on rails or gap rails. Do you have any tips for learning one of those?


1" round rails are tricky. A wider rail would be a better place to start. Here's a brief tutorial I put together a little while ago because this question comes up pretty frequenly, it's easier to just show some pics to illustrate & describe how I approach jump-on rail features.

Rail approach - Imgur


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

david_z said:


> 1" round rails are tricky. A wider rail would be a better place to start. Here's a brief tutorial I put together a little while ago because this question comes up pretty frequenly, it's easier to just show some pics to illustrate & describe how I approach jump-on rail features.
> 
> Rail approach - Imgur


The only thing wrong with this is it's a double barrel so it locks more like a flat rail. 

I agree it would be better to learn on this type of rail because you can still learn to catch the rail on the side and roll over the top and have the added benefit of locking in on both barrels. 

Also, in the picture he's not setting the board down evenly on the rail. This is why you want to pop lightly and catch the rail evenly to avoid the dreaded board clap. You want to set it down smooth.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah the double barrels are a lot easier to lock on and avoid the dreaded shin music.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I really wish there was a flat ride on at my park, but in all 6 of my terrain parks there isnt even one. 0.0 Thanks for the help guys! Hopefully will be trying it tomorrow or the next.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was going to post the balance bar vid to help but ZOOM beat me to it! This one might also help, its one of our older ones but check it out let me know if it helped!

How To 50/50 (Regular) - Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Atoxa said:


> Yeah, I really wish there was a flat ride on at my park, but in all 6 of my terrain parks there isnt even one. 0.0 Thanks for the help guys! Hopefully will be trying it tomorrow or the next.


Have you tried emailing them? I emailed Seymour with some suggestions (and some begging) this season and got about 90% of what I asked for! What've you got to lose?


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Have you tried emailing them? I emailed Seymour with some suggestions (and some begging) this season and got about 90% of what I asked for! What've you got to lose?


Good Idea! This hill is pretty much a small family owned hill, and I already know a lot of the people who work there. (18 times up in 2 months helps). I'll ask them for a flat ride on rail. Thanks for the Idea!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

The most important thing I find with any jib feature is to *keep your knees bent.* This will dramatically increase your balance and if you fall, it will make it easier. If you've ever done squats with a bar it's like that only it's about 1/3 way down on rails/boxes. (About 1/5 to 1/4 way down on snow.) Also keep your back straight.

This is what Snowboard Addiction calls the Solid Riding Stance.

I forgot to do this on Saturday when I tried a rail- I just stood up straight like I was still riding on snow- I slipped out in a second and smacked the back of my head on the rail. Blacked out for a second. Vision went yellow for a moment. Throbbing headache for the rest of the day. 

Luckily my helmet took the direct impact. I would be in deep, deep shit right now if I hadn't hadn't been wearing one. Wear a helmet, kids! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> Good Idea! This hill is pretty much a small family owned hill, and I already know a lot of the people who work there. (18 times up in 2 months helps). I'll ask them for a flat ride on rail. Thanks for the Idea!


What I suggest you ask them for is a very low ollie on rail. No sense continuing with ride-ons if you plan to progress to side hit, at least if its low its easy to get on and not too scary/dangerous.


----------

